# the two giants which one to go for ?



## Blue Ripazah (Feb 13, 2014)

seagate 1 tb or wd 1 tb 
need to buy in a weeks time .
seagate expansion or wd passport.


----------



## sksundram (Feb 13, 2014)

WD all the way. their RMA service is one of the best.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 13, 2014)

wd passport.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 13, 2014)

I own passport and it is sleek and sexy.


----------



## SunE (Feb 13, 2014)

Get WD Passport Ultra. It's available for very cheap on flipkart.


----------



## vutonium (Feb 24, 2014)

Take care of the USB connector on the HDD. That is the thing that fails first. Any brand.


----------

